# Exeter Electricity generating station



## Collingwood (Apr 18, 2010)

Ok, so my first report, thought i'd make it of a place I don't think has been done by anyone before!!
I've been watching this place for a long time now, trying to find a way in, without being noticed.
The building is surrounded on all sides by possible fails, i.e. rear access is via a retail park car park, side access overlooked by a block of flats, and front access overlooks the quay in Exeter, which on a nice day, is packed with people!

Managed to overcome these by visiting at stupid o'clock, when no-one was around.

Found out a bit of history first (taken from exetermemories.co.uk)
It was the need for more power for the planned introduction of the electric tram system that spelt the end for the Rockfield Works generating station. In 1899 the City looked into the possibility of generating electricity with a hydro-electric scheme at Trews Weir. However, fears that such an installation would affect the canal meant that the plans were shelved.
Finally, it was agreed that a generating station, at the head of the canal basin, at Haven Banks would be built. A site, 150ft square, was acquired and a contract awarded to W Brealey of Exeter for the building. Constructed of brick, the building contained a boiler house, engine room and offices, along with an annexe for the economisers, feed pumps and a 155ft chimney at one end.

The main boiler room was 102ft by 55ft, lined with glazed bricks and a 'terrazzo' marble floor - architects were more interested in aesthetic design in those days for industrial buildings. Boilers from Babcock & Wilcox, steam engines from Bellis & Morcom, and generating machinery from the British Westinghouse Electric Manufacturing Co were installed. Local firm, Willey's were contracted to design and build the coal feed equipment and additional iron work. Lastly, cabling in stone lined conduits, from the power station throughout the city, was laid by Siemens Brothers of London.


In the usual grand Edwardian way, the new power station was opened by the Mayor, Cllr. Perry in 1905, who had a busy year, opening the new bridge across the Exe and driving the first tram! The works were designed from the start to allow for expansion, which was needed in 1906 when Heavitree was added to the 'Exeter grid'. In 1923, Topsham, which had its own belt driven DC generator up until then, was also added, along with Pinhoe, Alphington and Ide. In 1932 Kenn, Shillingford St George and Dunchideock were plugged into the Exeter supply.

In 1927 the output from the Haven Banks power station was 4,000kw and by 1930, it had increased dramatically to 15,350kw. However, it is the increase in consumers that best illustrates the growth of electricity use in Exeter.

Year Consumers 
1900 350 
1906 1,100 
1918 2,157 
1930 18,463 


The 1920s and 30s were a time of technological change, and for those who could afford it, the electrical age was a new, modern era. In 1936, the company was supplying 19,000 customers, through 300 miles of distribution cables, over an area of 41 square miles. They also supplied electricity to the Exe Valley and East Devon Electricity Companies.


In 1947 the many independent, and often council run, electricity companies in the south west were nationalised, and the South West Electricity Board formed. Now, all the small, independent generating stations have been closed, with Haven Road closing in 1955. The bulk of our electricity comes from the privately run, nuclear powered, Hinkley Point in Somerset. However, because of global warming, and an increasing reliance on gas to generate electricity, a new gas powered station is to open in Plymouth, and Cornwall has been at the forefront of generating electricity from wind turbines. The old generating station building at Haven Banks is the last to survive.







There have been various plans for the building, none of which have come to anything, mainly due to the lack of parking.
The latest scheme being for a day nursery, planning permission being granted in 2009.

There is none of the original machinery left, but some of the Architectural features are stunning!

Some pics:
























































Thanks for looking.

M.


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 18, 2010)

That's really good...great features inside. I didn't realise there was anything still empty left down on Haven Banks. Excellent find and report. 
Exeter Memories is a great site, isn't it. I use it a lot.


----------



## mexico75 (Apr 18, 2010)

Love this, Edwardian glazed brick, mint staircase typical prime example of an early 1900's generating house. Nice find, I've been in a couple of ones from the same period but neither were on as big a scale as this.


----------



## Collingwood (Apr 18, 2010)

Considering the 'Electricity' side of things ceased over 50 years ago, the people using the building ever since have kept it pretty intact.
Access isn't easy, so the local chavs & pikeys havn't been in and smashed what's left.
Most of the metal was stripped a very long time ago, apart from the sexy gantry cranes,






and they wouldn't take them cos they wouldn't fit in the back of the Transit!!


----------



## night crawler (Apr 19, 2010)

Ah but if they tried it might fall on them :evil:. Nice report that on a great building.


----------



## ThenewMendoza (Apr 19, 2010)

Great looking building. Thanks.

M


----------



## hydealfred (Apr 19, 2010)

They really knew how to make a building look good in those days. Nice find well done.


----------



## escortmad79 (Apr 20, 2010)

Thought they'd developed all around the quayside!

Babcock & Wilcox used to build steam rollers too!


----------

